# Wasserhyazinthen - woran liegt's?



## Suiwababbial (12. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

seit einiger Zeit stelle ich fest, dass meine Wasserhyazinthe braune Stellen bekommt.
Das sieht in etwas so aus:
http://img135.imageshack.us/img135/2971/72img0819.jpg

Weiß jemand einen Rat dazu, woran es liegt und was man tun müsste?

Danke schonmal an dieser Stelle.

Gruß

Suiwababbial


----------



## Hagalaz (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wasserhyazinthen - woran liegt's?*

Könnte verbrannt sein ist sie starker Sonneneinstrahlung ausgesetzt gewesen?


----------



## Suiwababbial (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wasserhyazinthen - woran liegt's?*

@ Darius

I.d. Regel ist die Wanne ab ca. 11 Uhr der Sonneneinstrahlung ausgesetzt, so sie denn scheint. Die letzte Zeit hatten wir es meist schön.
Aber bei einer Pflanze, die aus dem tropischen Breiten kommt und als sonnenverträglich beschrieben wird, dürfte das doch kein Problem sein, oder?

VG


----------



## jenso (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wasserhyazinthen - woran liegt's?*



Suiwababbial schrieb:


> Aber bei einer Pflanze, die aus dem tropischen Breiten kommt ...



Das dürfte der Grund sein. Es ist ihr zu kalt. Wir hatten hier bisher auch nie Glück mit Wasserhyazinten.

Gruß

Jens


----------



## katja (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wasserhyazinthen - woran liegt's?*

meine sind auch immer weggefault, also matschig geworden


----------



## Lucy2412 (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wasserhyazinthen - woran liegt's?*



jenso schrieb:


> Das dürfte der Grund sein. Es ist ihr zu kalt. Wir hatten hier bisher auch nie Glück mit Wasserhyazinten.



Wir auch nicht, unsere sahen kurz nach dem Kauf genauso aus und sind an den braunen Stellen vergammelt, Schade!!!


----------



## Hagalaz (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wasserhyazinthen - woran liegt's?*

Ja ausmachen dürfte ihr es nichts aber wenn eine Pflanze plötzlich, wie es beim Raussetzen der Fall ist, volle Sonneneinstrahlung abbekommt kriegt sie einen "Sonnenbrand".
Das könnte vielleicht der Grund sein oder eben zu kalt aber dann müsste der Bereich so lätschig sein.


----------



## Joerg (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wasserhyazinthen - woran liegt's?*

Die Wasserhyazinthen sehen doch gar nicht übel aus.  Die nächsten Tage sollten sie im warmen verbringen.
Aktuell ist es etwas kalt und sie können Schaden nehmen. Meine ist noch im Haus und kommt erst raus, wenn es Nachts über 10° hat.


----------



## Nymphaion (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wasserhyazinthen - woran liegt's?*

Hallo,

woher sollte eine tropische Pflanze im Moment denn kommen, wenn nicht aus dem Treibhaus? Sie hatte es also bis zum Versand mollig warm und war auch vor der UV-Strahlung geschützt. Jetzt kommt sie in einen Teich der deutlich kühler ist als das Wasser im Gewächshaus, die Lufttemperatur in der Nacht geht viel weiter runter als Gewächshaus, und falls es sonnig ist brennt die UV-Strahlung gnadenlos auf die Pflanze. Also holt die Pflanze ihre Sonnencreme raus (d.h. sie bildet mehr Pigmente um sich zu schützen, das sind die dunklen Verfärbungen an den neuen Trieben), und sie ist in etwa so aktiv wie unsereins wenn er im April versucht im See schwimmen zu gehen und danach nass und zitternd am Ufer sitzt. 

Wasserhyazinthen und alle anderen tropischen Teichpflanzen müssen vorsichtig eingewöhnt werden. Erst NACH den Eisheiligen (die sind gerade) dürfen sie ins Freie, und auch da erst wenn es tatsächlich warm geworden ist. Die ersten Tage sollten sie im Schatten verbringen, dann dürfen sie erst in die Sonne. Bei Wasserhyzinthe und __ Wassersalat spielt der Wind noch ein große Rolle, weil beide Pflanzen Probleme haben wenn der Wind sie dauernd im Teich herum treibt. Sie möchten mit ihren Wurzeln den Boden berühren können und an Ort und Stelle bleiben. Wenn man das beachtet, dann sind es recht unkomplizierte Pflanzen.


----------



## MarkusP (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wasserhyazinthen - woran liegt's?*

Durch den eher kalten April sind meine Wasserhyazinthen dieses Jahr deutlich zurückgeblieben und auch noch keine Knospe in Sicht. Letztes Jahr waren im Mai die ersten Blüten offen. Ich beheize die Wasserbecken um diese Jahreszeit auch nicht mehr. Die Wasserhyazinthen legen jetzt erst richtig los mit dem Wachstum, sind dafür aber robuster und blühwilliger als Importware, die bei uns im Freien fast gar nicht blüht.


----------



## tyler (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wasserhyazinthen - woran liegt's?*

Ich habe mal irgendwo gelesen das Wasserhyazinten mindestens 20 Grad warmes Wasser benötigen.Mir sind sie auch immer schwarz geworden und dieses Jahr versuch ich es mit warmen Wasser.Gruß Angelika


----------



## MarkusP (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wasserhyazinthen - woran liegt's?*

In den Gartenteich sollten Wasserhyazinthen erst, wenn es auch die Nachttemperaturen zulassen, als im 2-stelligen Bereich liegen, dann wachsen sie auch willig weiter. In Deutschland gezogene bilden auch im Freiland Blüten und sind weitaus anpassungsfähiger. Ich selber kenne allergings nur 1 Gärtnerei, die Wasserhyazinthen ganzjährig und schon sehr viele Jahre kultiviert, gleiches gilt für den wasser- oder Nilsalat (Pistia stratiotes in den verschiedenen Formen). Wasserhyazinthen und Pistia aus dieser Gärtnerei machen im Allgemeinen keine Probleme im Freiland (nach sachgemäßer Umgewöhnung).
Genau aus dieser Bezugsquelle stammen meine Pflanzen ab und ich bin damit seit Jahren voll zufrieden.


----------



## Doc (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wasserhyazinthen - woran liegt's?*

Meine habe ich vor 3 Wochen neu gekauft und direkt in den Teich gesetzt ... Temperaturen waren da ja auch noch milder ... die vermehren sich wunderbar 
Hab aber auch für eine ungefähr 5€ bezahlt


----------



## Suiwababbial (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wasserhyazinthen - woran liegt's?*

@ all

ich möchte mich sehr herzlich bei allen für die qualifizierten Beiträge bedanken, welche mir sehr geholfen haben.

Danke & Gruss Suiwababbial


----------



## Limnos (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wasserhyazinthen - woran liegt's?*

Hi

Wie wir Menschen auch, verlieren Pflanzen den UV Schutz, wenn sie zu lange unter Kunstlicht oder drinnen gehalten wurden. Setzt man sie dann an einem sonniges Tag unvermittelt ins Freie, können sie auch einen Sonnenbrand bekommen. Sie bekommen dann braune, schorfige Stellen. Bei Fäulnis sind sie zwar auch braun, aber meist auch weich bis matschig darunter.
Ich habe mal eine schöne Koreatanne verloren, weil daneben e-geschweißt worden war. Die UV Strahlung hat sie so geschädigt, dass auf der einen Seite alle Nadeln braun wurden, und auch Jahre später dort keine Neutriebe mehr kamen. Ich habe sie dann gefällt.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Suiwababbial (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wasserhyazinthen - woran liegt's?*

Nachtrag:

Matschig sind meine Hyazinthen Gott sei Dank nicht, insofern haben sie wohl zu lange am Strand gelegen ;-) 

Danke nochmal!


----------

